

Low Power Server Monitoring with a Raspberry Pi - dhendo
http://www.triggeredmessaging.com/blog/server-monitoring-with-a-raspberry-pi-and-graphite

======
noonespecial
Nice build. I'm doing almost the same thing with a "D2 Plug" from Globalscale
and an old Visio LCD TV.

<http://www.globalscaletechnologies.com/p-53-d2-plug.aspx>

I'd love to use a cheaper Pi but so far I've only been able to get my hands on
one so I don't want to permanently tie it up putting stuff on a TV screen.

Its a little disheartening that all these months later, the most impressive
part of most Pi projects is still sourcing the damn thing in the first place.

~~~
EwanToo
Farnell can now ship them pretty much anywhere with a couple of weeks lead
time, which isn't great but is at least an improvement on a couple of months
ago.

<http://export.farnell.com/rp/order/?COM=raspberrypi-group>

------
theevocater
I suppose you might not want to give up your secrets, but anyone have a good
place to source raspberry pis from in the US?

Everytime I see cool projects like this on HN I go to try to find some and get
disheartened by month or 2 ship times.

 __EDIT
__:[http://www.newark.com/jsp/search/productdetail.jsp?id=83T194...](http://www.newark.com/jsp/search/productdetail.jsp?id=83T1943&Ntt=83T1943&COM=raspberrypi-
group)

<http://www.adafruit.com/products/998>

<http://www.mcmelectronics.com/product/83-14277>

are all on wayyyy backorder. :(

and the sellers on amazon are way overcharging.

Fry's doesn't seem to have them?

~~~
veemjeem
mcmelectronics, element14, and adafruit all have 3-5 day ship times.

you can also buy on amazon.com if you don't mind paying a premium for faster
delivery.

pretty much everyone sells the rpi now, it's not hard to find. you might even
find it at your local fry's.

~~~
theevocater
man I am out of date. it had been a while since I'd looked! Thanks so much

------
protomyth
I am looking for a solution to monitor the server room's air conditioner. I
would love to use a Raspberry Pi, but I need to find an anemometer[1] for it.

1) I am going to monitor if the air conditioner is blowing and page if it is
not. Paging someone earlier than the temp change does.

~~~
adestefan
You don't want to monitor if it's blowing, since the unit could still be
blowing air, but not cold air. Instead, monitor the temperature coming out
of/in the the duct. The temperature change in the duct will allow for a page
just as fast as monitoring the flow.

This will also allow you to monitor things such as the delta of the air coming
out of the duct vs the ambient temperature vs the air going into the return.
With this data you can create significant savings by moving ducts or equipment
since you're probably wasting a lot of good, cold air going into the return.

It will also be cheaper. A lot cheaper.

~~~
protomyth
I've got temp sensors in the mix, but I can have the same temp near the duct
for a bit after the blowing stops. I also want to make sure the blower stays
at the same rate and isn't sputtering.

~~~
joezydeco
How about monitoring the compressor itself and not it's output? Maybe a hall-
effect sensor attached to the outside of the unit could work?

~~~
protomyth
I cannot make alterations to the environment or put stuff outside, nice
thought though.

// ND -40F in winter - not allowed to cut holes in wall and no extra power
outside.

------
jtwaleson
Very irrelevant, but good post timing ;)

